# 2007 canam 650 xt outlander



## UPBeerguy (Mar 19, 2018)

Hi all, 
Recently I took the plastic body panels off my ATV to change fuel filter and do maintenance. I usually take pictures of stuff before I take it apart but failed to do so this time. Can anyone post a few pictures of how the front plastics go on? Im especially looking for a top down picture of the front panel. I moved the black plastic that holds speedo and such and cant seem to get it to sit right now. Any help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## BulldogOutlander (Oct 1, 2019)

try this link.. it's for a 2006, but shows all of the body panels..

http://www.2wheelpros.com/oem-parts...ExXZCh6YqKiajU6-dbOnz2V8cR1N_lghoCUywQAvD_BwE


----------



## UPBeerguy (Mar 19, 2018)

Thanks. Still would like some pics. Having problems getting part numbers 11, 7&10 to mate up correctly.


----------



## BulldogOutlander (Oct 1, 2019)

I am a member of a can-am forum. They have lots of info and a lot of very knowledgeable guys on these machines, old and new. I have a 2018 and just got into the ATV world, so i wont be able to help you out with a 2007, but i am positive someone on there will be able to help you out.

https://www.can-amforum.com/forums/can-am-outlander.133/


----------



## UPBeerguy (Mar 19, 2018)

Well wouldn't you know it. I finally took a good look and it all went back together. I'll be taking lots of pictures from now on.


----------



## phantom cls (Nov 7, 2008)

David Cords said:


> Hi all,
> Recently I took the plastic body panels off my ATV to change fuel filter and do maintenance. I usually take pictures of stuff before I take it apart but failed to do so this time. Can anyone post a few pictures of how the front plastics go on? Im especially looking for a top down picture of the front panel. I moved the black plastic that holds speedo and such and cant seem to get it to sit right now. Any help is greatly appreciated!


just seen this, i could have help, as i have the same atv. glad you have it back together!


----------



## UPBeerguy (Mar 19, 2018)

Well thank you!


----------

